# Disabled Dad needs massive help with Son's Boy Scout Project.



## ag2217 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi,
My name is Bill Gallagher and my son is looking to make a wind powered generator like he saw on some TV show. The show he saw had a guy out in the desert in an abandoned house with a TV and other things. he took a motor from a treadmill/exercising machine then broke apart PVC pipe into blades. Spliced the treadmill motor to an extenstion cord and powered the TV andother things. Now my son wans to see if he can do that but bigger. Can any one help a Dad who's good with computers ans electronics but not the big stuff (larger voltages)?
thanks,

Bill Gallagher 
ag2217


----------



## MowersGalore (Mar 12, 2013)

Have u thought of getting a truck alternator to charge 12v batteries and then run an invertor to power you a/c requirements ? also with a truck alternator they can run continious and being belt drive you can over clock them to the ratio of fan / driving pulley


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

couldnt you use a windmill to power the truck altenator?


----------

